# Skin around eyes has a blue tint?? Question!



## hellolori (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi everyone.

Stella has a blueish color under her feathers around her eyes, im not noticing it anywhere else. She had a bath earlier and didn't do a very good job shaking off before she went in the cage so im worried she's cold. i have her now in a towel with just her head peaking out. color seems to be coming back and she is acting normal. has anyone ever seen anything like this before? the vet is closed today or i'd just take her in. 

any advice will be appreciated. thank you.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes! The blue around the eyes is normal. You can see it on babies without any feathers clearly.


----------



## hellolori (Nov 1, 2008)

oh thank you!! 

i guess she had never got her head wet enough to let me see it before.. i was so worried. i am a total newbie with tiels and my birds are always keeping me on my feet so i freak out too soon sometimes.

thanks for the quick response


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It just shows you are paying attention!


----------

